# Nikon D7000



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

has anyone here used one, looking at purchasing in the next week to take with me on holidays.

any others I should look at??

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Sony A77, Pentax K5, D7k all use the same sensor and it's extremely good. Mild changes for the NEX-7. 

Your call, it's about handling more than anything else at this level....

- Bret


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

I've got a D7000 and I live it

Couldn't give u a review on it so check out http://m.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond7000


----------



## hotrod09 (May 25, 2011)

Got one too and LOVE it. Dual SD cards did it for me. One for RAW and one for JPEG. Makes it easy to use and store. Have you already got a Nikon to re use some lenses?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have one to and it does everything I need and more. The HD video is really good quality but needs a bit of playing around with to get the best results as the autofocus is a little noisy and picked up by the microphone.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

bretti_kivi said:


> Sony A77, Pentax K5, D7k all use the same sensor and it's extremely good. Mild changes for the NEX-7.
> 
> Your call, it's about handling more than anything else at this level....
> 
> - Bret


A77 and Nex 7 use the new 24 mega pixel sensor

Its the Sony A580/A55 and soon to be A57 that use a version of the 16 meg sensor that Sony sell to Nikon and Pentax.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

My error, thanks for the correction. 

- Bret


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

*Its a very good camera, Ive been a pro photographer for around 5 years now, and I specialise in training photographers to use their cameras to their full capability, ie completely manually and have always used Nikon cameras, since I started studying photography, using SLR's and dark rooms. What generally happens is the lenses you own (The Glass) dictate what camera make you stick with. 
Once youve bought a Nikon 2.8 VR 70-200mm worth around £1500 youre not generally gonna move over to the competition.

Do you have any lenses yet ?

It has a 100 percent view finder which is superb 
ie you dont have to crop an unwanted part of the image you werent bargaining for, which is what happens on a 94 percent viewfinder
When the D300 came out I bought the camera for this reason alone, the images in my opinion werent much better than the D200 but the viewfinder is great.

Nikon cameras have great ergonomics. I often teach people with Canon cameras that dont have two dials and they can be a bit fiddly, although they still produce excellent images

It has a DX sensor (half the size of a 35mm film negative) at 16 megapixels

So you still have to times your focal length by 1.5 to get the EFL which is important when youre trying to combat camera shake, ie handheld

I doubt you will have a tripod when you go on holiday ??

There is a rule regarding camera shake, does anyone know it ?

If you can pick up a D300 or D300s a lot cheaper then go for that,

if money is no object enjoy

Ken Rockwell has been doing reviews of cameras for years now and he rates it highly

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d7000/specifications.htm*


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Forgot I started this thread lol, thank you all for the helpful input - I bought the d7000 a few weeks ago and love it. 
Going from a d70 its like a breathe of fresh air, I do wonder though if today cameras need all these extra options. 

Will post a few pics when I get my finger out.


----------

